# Sacramento to Vacaville



## Tour De Frans (Apr 3, 2005)

Is there a safe route from Sacramento to Vacaville and back? I would like to try and commute one of these times (if I get the courage to).


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Where in Vacaville?


----------



## Tour De Frans (Apr 3, 2005)

Genentech: Vaca Valley parkway. I take the Leaisure Town rd. exit from the freeway.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

You could take Midway over to Dixon, north to Vaughn, L on Runge, R on Tremont, L on 104, up to the Causeway...... we ride this look from SAC to Dixon, N to Cantelow/winters when we get bored of Putah Creek........these roads W of Dixon are quite, you can see a car coming a mile away, and they rarely come.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

RedRex said:


> You could take Midway over to Dixon, north to Vaughn, L on Runge, R on Tremont, L on 104, up to the Causeway...... we ride this look from SAC to Dixon, N to Cantelow/winters when we get bored of Putah Creek........these roads W of Dixon are quite, you can see a car coming a mile away, and they rarely come.


Midway is pretty busy at times with little shoulder, so I would avoid it personally, but I do see people riding it pretty frequently.

The alternative is to take the Causeway bike path to Davis, head west on Russell, turn south on Stevenson Bridge Road, west on Putah Creek Road (tons of people ride this, but I can understand someone getting sick of it), then south on Winters Road, east on Allendale, south on Leisure Town.


----------



## acousticmotorbike (Jun 18, 2003)

*area maps*

here you go, bike route maps of the area

http://davisbikeclub.org/ClubDocuments/AreaMaps/maps.htm


----------

